# Local Dept. Question...I need help please



## Massguy (Jun 16, 2006)

I am not up to speed on how the depts. hire off the test but I was sure that they start with the 1st person on the list. Well I took the military make up exam and of course put my town. When the list came out I was #1 on the list. Well I called them 3 weeks ago and they told me that they would get back to me. Low and behold 3 weeks later no call. Well I called them yesterday and was told that they just hired somone. Now did I get passed over legally or not......someone please help that is familiar with this. Thanks


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

If you are number one on the list then you should have rec'd a card to come to the station and sign the list. Once that was done, then you are called in for interviews. Then a decision is made. Just because your name is number 1 on the list does not mean you have the job. If you were not called in for an interview and they hired someone else, I think you can file an appeal with civil service.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Because of the make-up....did the town send for a list and certify it before you were added to it?


----------



## nesportsfan (Aug 11, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing soxrock75 stated. They may have been in the process of hiring before you took the test or started the process before they pulled the new list. You should theoretically get the next spot they have open. Hiring someone can take anywhere from two months up to four or five months. It sounds like they started the process long before you even took the test. You also mentioned they hired "someone". That someone could have been a lateral. May be worth checking into just to ease your mind.

Good luck and thanks for serving our country.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I took the 2003 makeup police exam and placed number 1 on the list. However- my town had done all its hiring by the time the list came out, so I was screwed for that exam. Dont worry you'll probably be in the top 3 for the next exam with DVET status.


----------

